# Extended Archery Season Question



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in-utah/hunting-information/big-game/62-hunting/hunter-ed/1063-extended-archery-ethics-course.html

it says either sex, so does that mean for elk its bull/spike/cow or bull/cow?

Im guessing bull/spike/cow since that makes sense, but just wondering if someone knows for sure.

-phorisc


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

it is any elk in those areas.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

There was a change to the regulations this year... During the regular season you can kill a cow or spike on the wasatch front extended archery area, no branch antlered bulls. It's not until the extended season starts that you can kill any bull/cow.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

ARCHER11 said:


> There was a change to the regulations this year... During the regular season you can kill a cow or spike on the wasatch front extended archery area, no branch antlered bulls. It's not until the extended season starts that you can kill any bull/cow.


This makes no sense! Why the change and where is it in the proc? Not saying it isn't so...just wanted to see it.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I dont believe archer11


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Bowdacious said:


> This makes no sense! Why the change and where is it in the proc? Not saying it isn't so...just wanted to see it.


I agree, it's ridiculous! It's on page 18 of the proclamation. It explains the dates in the General season archery elk and extended archery sections. I have no idea why they made the change. A friend of mine has heard that it was a typo and no one bothered to change it but that's the extent of my knowledge. I really don't see any logical reason for the change.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Its the same as last year. You have to wait until the General Archery season is over.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Actually on the 2013 proc pg 17 it has two different dates, 2012 has the same thing. Disregard the previous post.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Here's how it reads in the 2014 proc


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Here's how it read in last years proclamation...


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

So in reality I'm not even sure you can hunt elk at all on the wasatch front prior to the extended season. The thing that's strange is that the WF extended is within the Wasatch LE unit and spike only unit so the second and fourth bullet points in the screenshot I posted of the 2014 proc contradict themselves.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I read that in the proc but read it differently. I read that the gen hunt runs from aug 16 thru sept 12 and a bull can be taken on the general bull units including the wasatch front until the 12 of sept....but, after sept 12 you can continue harvesting a bull elk on the extended wasatch area until dec 15th. Oddly worded but pretty self explanatory in my mind.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Bowdacious said:


> I read that in the proc but read it differently. I read that the gen hunt runs from aug 16 thru sept 12 and a bull can be taken on the general bull units including the wasatch front until the 12 of sept....but, after sept 12 you can continue harvesting a bull elk on the extended wasatch area until dec 15th. Oddly worded but pretty self explanatory in my mind.


Thats how I read it. No one in their right mind would hunt the front with a le tag in hand.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

General season archery any bull elk hunt runs from Aug. 16 to Sept. 12, except on the state's extended archery areas, where the season runs later into the year.

This was stating the gen dates but saying it runs longer for the extended areas.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Archer11, the two years of the proc you have posted are exactly the same except for dates.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I'll shoot me a bull on the Wasatch front extended if I get a chance starting on Aug 16....but I like the rest of you guys waiting until Sept 13!


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

```

```



Bowdacious said:


> Archer11, the two years of the proc you have posted are exactly the same except for dates.


That's the point. If it were the same as in years past wouldn't the dates just be the same? The pieces I posted are under the general season section. It goes on to state the same dates under the extended header as well. Something doesn't sound right to me. And maybe I'm just reading into things too much. A friend of mine called the division for clarification and they said that yes the dates changed and you cannot hunt bulls until the extended season starts. I've had mixed results with division employees however so I wouldn't trust just one response. I'll give them a call tomorrow for some clarification. I agree that the wasatch front is the last place id hunt with a LE tag. That's why the change (that I'm understanding) makes no sense. I want to hunt elk on the front during the general season as much as the next guy so if someone else can get some clarification from a knowledgable division employee fill me in.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Where is Amy when you need her? I guess I can see where the confusion is. I read it different and just thought the 4th bullet point was pointing out and clarifying what you can harvest in the extended area and when those "extended" area dates were. I guess I've always looked at the front as a part of the General any bull unit....and it should be. I guess it's all in how it is articulated.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

You know what, I think you guys are right. I'm an idiot. What cleared it up for me is the first paragraph of the extended section where it says, "if you haven't taken an elk by the time the general season archery hunt ends, you may CONTINUE hunting in the Wasatch Front...extended archery areas."

Thanks for setting me straight. Carry on...


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Like I said, it's all in how it is articulated.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Bowdacious said:


> I guess I've always looked at the front as a part of the General any bull unit....and it should be.


I agree 100%. I'd be willing to bet that not a single Wasatch LE tag holder who has any knowledge of the unit has hunted within the WF extended unit boundaries in the past decade. Just make it any bull and avoid the confusion.


----------



## GoatT (Nov 19, 2007)

I called the DWR to verify this and their response was that the WF extended was spike only during the general archery season dates in the proclamation and then would be any bull after the 12th of September. I know some guys will not know this change has happened this year.


----------



## GoatT (Nov 19, 2007)

I called the DWR on this subject and their response was the WF extended was spike only during the general archery for those that have an OTC any bull archery tag. After September 12th you could then take an any bull on the WF extended area.


----------



## Fish1970 (Nov 19, 2013)

I noticed the change as well. When I called the DOW, she told me that I was not allowed to even shoot anything but a Spike/Cow in this area all year long even for the extended I kinda argued but she would have none of it...Said "Look at the Map". I asked "Are you Sure?" She said she was 100% positive. After I hung up I studied the 2014 Guide and after reading totally disagreed. When I called her back and asked her to read it with me, she admitted her mistake. It is 100% Spike /Cow only until Sept.13th and then you can harvest a Bull, Spike or Cow. Hope this helps!!!!

Now you know all we are going to see is HUGE monster Bulls. -O,-


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

So....what about the part of the front that is not in the LE boundaries but is still the extended....like north of parleys? And if that's the game we are playing then why not allow those that have an LE wasatch archery tag to hunt the extended


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I seriously think this is a mistake on the division side. It appears they did a copy and paste. We need Amy on here to help us out.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I don't see why they would post the extended archery dates in the general season section. In the 2013 the clearly kept the dates for the WF in the general section to coincide with the general season and only show the extended dates in the corresponding section.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

And what about the Uintah basin extended that is not in the LE unit? Why wouldn't you be allowed to shoot a big bull there?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Its either miss interpreted or a stroke prind job by the division.
A rule change was never brought up in any meetings


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Okay Guys I have Ben Lowder the UBA VP of bowhunting on this. He fully agrees this is a typo that needs to be fixed. I will update you when I hear back from him.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

OMG!!!! ITS NOT THAT HARD YOU GUYS!!!! SOUTH OF 1-80 LE DURING REGULAR SEASON THEN DURING EXTENDED ITS ANY BULL...NORTH OF 1-80 IS ANY BULL ALL SEASON INTO THE EXTENDED!! _O\\

ya south of i80 has some nice bulls ive seen them they fight twice 100 yards from my tent in one year, 300-350 is your average big bull, sure they're not spyder bulls but not bad either just bring a fork and a knife because you're not getting them out in under a day. IMO they should make it anybull all year, who wants to go out with 50 other hunters chasing spikes and cows when theres probably 50 elk in a 20 mile radius. :EAT:


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Groganite said:


> OMG!!!! ITS NOT THAT HARD YOU GUYS!!!! SOUTH OF 1-80 LE DURING REGULAR SEASON THEN DURING EXTENDED ITS ANY BULL...NORTH OF 1-80 IS ANY BULL ALL SEASON INTO THE EXTENDED!! _O\\


I guess it is that hard for some because south of i80 has been any bull during the regular season for as long as I can remember...


----------



## glock31 (Dec 28, 2007)

The way I look at the reasoning for this rule is that if a guy drew a LE archery bull tag in the unit that encompasses the extended then he has the option to hunt big bulls there while others can only hunt spikes or cows (though I dont know why you would want to) and after the general hunt is over it opens up.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Here's some info from UBA

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...tif_t=comment_mention&actorid=100003053529976


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for posting that archer11. Here is the text for those without Facebook. Please make sure to pass it in

I need you guys to get some info out to anyone that may be chasing elk on the Wasatch Front extended. Last fall the division changed the hunt on the portion of the unit south of I-80. Being part of the Wasatch limited entry bull hunt this year you are only allowed to kill a spike or a cow from August 16th - Sept 5th. You can then not hunt elk from Sept 6th - Sept 12th. It then opens up to an any elk unit from Sept 13th - Dec 15th. 

This change was unknown to even Ben Lowder and We were all sure it was a typo. He has communicated with a couple division people in the know that verified this change. So again please pass this on, the DWR has placed signs at the trail heads but I am sure not many stop and read them. We truly don't want to see anybody get caught with a great bull only to lose it because of this change.

Be assured UBA is already working to figure out a way to fix this issue and find out how many outside of the division even realized this was changed including the wildlife board and RAC's.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow! I have to hear the reason for the change


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Brilliant!!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

SW from what Ben gathered this all stemmed from the Sanpete extended complaints. People were ticked that the LE bulls were getting killed by OTC bow hunters. Since the front has the same LE OTC type thing they must have wanted to make it consistent. The big difference in my opinion is none of the bulls the front guys chase ever get to an area a LE guy can or would hunt. But that was some of the logic behind it.


----------



## lunkerjunker (Aug 8, 2011)

I always thought it was strange that you could hunt bulls over there during the regular season since it is part of the Wasatch LE unit. I'm not surprised they changed it.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

URGENT WASATCH FRONT ARCHERY ELK INFO - UPDATE

Over the past two days, I have been working with the DWR Big Game Coordinator, Justin Shannon, to understand how this change happened without being discussed at the RACs and Wildlife Board. The simple fact is that this change was not presented to the RACs, and was presented to the Wildlife Board simply as a housekeeping item concerning season dates. Justin has told me that this was never meant to be deceptively presented without notice. Rather, it simply got overlooked amidst other controversial proposals. Justin is a very honest person, and as such, I believe him completely. 

My biggest concern since learning of this change is a concern of the legal ramifications for the uninformed archery elk hunter who in the past would otherwise be a lawful hunter. Fortunately, Justin has taken action to correct and make right this issue. He contacted me this afternoon to alert me to the fact that the DWR has changed the dates to allow the take of any elk (including branch antlered bulls) on the Wasatch front extended area during both the general season and the extended season. This effectively makes it legal to hunt branch antlered bulls on the Wasatch Front extended area from Aug 16 - Dec 15 with a general archery elk tag. The signs that were initially placed at trail heads have been taken down, the online 2014 Big Game Field Regulations has been updated, and a correction has been added to 2014 guidebooks webpage.  

A big thanks to Justin and the DWR for recognizing the issue and taking action to make right the issue.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

The changes can be seen at:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in...409-2014-utah-big-game-field-regulations.html



> *Page 18*: There was an error in the dates provided in which a hunter with a general-season archery elk permit may use archery equipment to take a branch-antlered bull on the Wasatch Front extended archery area. Hunters may harvest a branch-antlered bull on the Wasatch Front extended archery area from Aug. 16-Sept. 12, 2014.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks Justin for getting it fixed.


----------

